# Leaking Roof Vent



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

What is it with Leaks? & Auto-Trails

Just been out to the van to prepare it for the weekend and there is a nice puddle on the floor and a very damp seat cushion.
Lucky we have a plastic carpet cover down at the moment.

It's dripping in from the large front roof vent seems to be from the vent grills near the opening end.
It may have been my fault as I did give the roof a quick jet wash last week and I may I guess damaged the seal. Cant get up to look yet as it's bloody hammering it down with rain. Just put a couple of bowls down for now.

Whats the best way to reseal these (If that's what it is)?

Brian


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi brian,
for a emergency and when the weather is cold  
we used LSX a plumbing sealent that cures on contact with water and is clear.
get it from b+q and plumbing merchants much better than sekaflex as the cold temp amd water dosent effect the cure seal.

our old van had a leak in france this year traced it back to perished rubber under heiki at front , just cleaned around edge then dried with hair dryer :wink: 

then ran tube round frame and clened edge with finger bingo dry in 30mins even in rain and no more leaks , at least till they remove the whole heki in the warm garage and seal it properly :roll: :roll: :roll: 

russ


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry to here about the leak but its quite likely to be the sealant. it can get brittle after a while and then, well you know what water is like.

Happened to us a few years ago in our then caravan when the manufacturer used the wrong sealant. They used a drying sealant in stead of a flexible sealant. You need to use Sikaflex 512 - that's the type that doesn't dry out and go brittle

Its better to apply in dry conditions but I believe it can be applied even in the wet as a temporary measure


----------

